# EW-WU111/BT-DN110/EW-RS910 cannot get into Bluetooth mode - Help!



## kop89 (Jun 12, 2014)

I have already Googled this problem, and most of the similar issues people have were due to wrong battery or wireless unit being used. I cannot find anyone having exactly the same situation that I ran into.

My build is as follow - I believe I have all the supposedly correct hardware for it to work.
- EW-RS910 junction A (handlebar/frame type)
- BT-DN110 battery
- EW-WU111 wireless unit
- EW-JC130 Y-split cable
- SM-JC41 junction B
- 9170 shifters
- 9150 FD and RD

The WU111 is placed between junction A and junction B, hidden inside the downtube. The JC130 cable goes between the shifters and junction A.

The problem is: When I pressed the button on jct A, I can never get it into the BLE mode (red/green LED flashes alternatively). I tried pressing it many ways (quick click, 1sec, 2sec, until it goes to adjustment mode, etc) with no success.

If I keep pressing the jct A button, it will eventually go to adjustment mode (red LED on), then protection mode (red and green LED on, the both off).

I have also tried disconnect and reconnected the battery with no success. Also moved the WU111 around between JC130/jct-A and between jct-A/jct-B with no success.

Other than the BLE problem, the shifting works fine and I was able to adjust the FD and RD with no issues in the adjustment mode.

Any suggestion, or anyone having the same problem?


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

kop89 said:


> I have already Googled this problem, and most of the similar issues people have were due to wrong battery or wireless unit being used. I cannot find anyone having exactly the same situation that I ran into.
> 
> My build is as follow - I believe I have all the supposedly correct hardware for it to work.
> - EW-RS910 junction A (handlebar/frame type)
> ...


So basically no BT capability. Bad wireless unit ?.

Maybe check an LBS if they have one you can swap ?. Or borrow or take to a shop that has the diagnostic cable method.


----------



## kop89 (Jun 12, 2014)

I have the SM-BCR2 charger/PC interface. The next thing I am planning to do is to connect it to the PC and see what turns up and attempt to update the firmware.


----------



## kestrel242 (May 14, 2010)

The flashing lights for BLE were added in a firmware update. If the firmware on your junction A is old enough, there won't be any visual indication on the junction box.


----------



## kop89 (Jun 12, 2014)

kestrel242 said:


> The flashing lights for BLE were added in a firmware update. If the firmware on your junction A is old enough, there won't be any visual indication on the junction box.


The Wireless Bluetooth problem was indeed fixed after the entire system was updated using BCR2. Now I can get the WU111 to go into BLE by holding the JCA button.

Then I hit another brickwall. The firmware for WU111 can only be updated via Bluetooth connection from a mobile device. So I connect using BLE from my iphone, Somehow the BLE connection dropped out in the middle of this firmware update, and now the entire groupset is totally dead.

I have called Shimano and they told me I will need to revive each component using PCE1.

I was ready to bite the bullet and buy one, but the bike shop where I bought the bike will lend me a PCE1. I will try the "mother of all repair" tonight before resorting to using PCE1, which is to disconnect and reconnect the battery and hope it will reset the system.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

kop89 said:


> The Wireless Bluetooth problem was indeed fixed after the entire system was updated using BCR2. Now I can get the WU111 to go into BLE by holding the JCA button.
> 
> Then I hit another brickwall. The firmware for WU111 can only be updated via Bluetooth connection from a mobile device. So I connect using BLE from my iphone, Somehow the BLE connection dropped out in the middle of this firmware update, and now the entire groupset is totally dead.
> 
> ...


You shouldn't need to go that far...try unplugging the battery. 

Their have been lots of BLE issues WRT firmware update failures-mid-way. I had one last month.


----------



## kestrel242 (May 14, 2010)

Marc said:


> You shouldn't need to go that far...try unplugging the battery.
> 
> Their have been lots of BLE issues WRT firmware update failures-mid-way. I had one last month.


Yeah, I had the same problem over the weekend. Just unplug the battery and you should be fine. My tech friends are laughing at me for "bricking" my bicycle.

For what it's worth, I had more luck when I stopped trying to update with the iPhone and switched to using my iPad. Might have been a coincidence, maybe not. I think the battery and WU are the hardest parts to update cleanly. Everything else was smooth after that.


----------



## kop89 (Jun 12, 2014)

kestrel242 said:


> Yeah, I had the same problem over the weekend. Just unplug the battery and you should be fine. My tech friends are laughing at me for "bricking" my bicycle.


Thanks. I will try this tonight. Assuming it all came back to life, do you usually need to readjust the shifting?


----------



## fronesis (Jan 22, 2014)

kop89 said:


> . Assuming it all came back to life, do you usually need to readjust the shifting?


never.


----------

